# I would like some information on living in Le Marche



## maleena

After speaking to a woman who hires english speaking people in Italy, she has convinced me that it will be very hard to find work in Florence because there are many English speaking people there already.
She suggested I think about Le Marche instead.
Can anyone second this?
Are my husband and I likely to find it a bit easier in Le Marche?
If so, where should we look at living, keeping in mind that we also need to put our children into a school (public).
This lady told me it should be a little cheaper to live in Le Marche than it is in Florence. 
As I have mentioned in other posts we are open to where we go but no further south than Rome and I am sure Abruzzo is lovely, but we are going to be cautious at the moment. We will definitely visit though.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The problem with being in Europe and looking for a job "for English speaking people" is that you have a long line ahead of you. Any Brit in the area has the right to work without having to mess with a visa or working papers, whereas those of us from outside the EU need to go through the whole process (and the employer normally has to justify hiring someone from outside the EU).

The other problem you're going to run into is that it's only in the areas where there are already lots of English speakers that it's worthwhile for employers to hire English speakers. If you go to an area with no native English speakers, it will probably be more difficult to find a job unless you speak the local language pretty well.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ

Depends on what you mean by easier.

Le Marche is less touristy and can be a lot cheaper.

OTOH how strong is your Italian? Less touristy (especially less American tourists) means much less English spoken.

Also if I remember right you're worried about earthquakes? Le Marche isn't exactly free of quakes. There is no point avoiding Abruzzo because of quake fears then living across the line in Marche.


----------



## maleena

NickZ said:


> Depends on what you mean by easier.
> 
> Le Marche is less touristy and can be a lot cheaper.
> 
> OTOH how strong is your Italian? Less touristy (especially less American tourists) means much less English spoken.
> 
> Also if I remember right you're worried about earthquakes? Le Marche isn't exactly free of quakes. There is no point avoiding Abruzzo because of quake fears then living across the line in Marche.


thanks for info.
can you tell me the towns/cities that you have experience or have heard of being better for employment of english teaching? should we just stick with the plans of before and go to florence and the house we were interested in, and get in contact with other expats when we get there. is this the best way to go? we are going for 3 months definitely anyway, so should we just do it where we think we would like to?
where would you live in italy?? town, country, city? i am confused now, but i think deep down that i should just stick with the plans i had before.


----------



## NickZ

A lot depends on if you need to work then you need to live near work. 

Personally I like the smaller hill towns outside the bigger cities. There are towns in the various Lazio provinces that are reasonable when it comes to prices. Provide easy access to the bigger cities. If you pick one with a train station it's even better. 

But if you need to work then first find a job.


----------



## maleena

NickZ said:


> A lot depends on if you need to work then you need to live near work.
> 
> Personally I like the smaller hill towns outside the bigger cities. There are towns in the various Lazio provinces that are reasonable when it comes to prices. Provide easy access to the bigger cities. If you pick one with a train station it's even better.
> 
> But if you need to work then first find a job.


Thank you so much. I think we will just stick with our original plans and see what happens.

You have been very helpful.

I have been in contact with the american womens assoc. and they have been very helpful with info for the kids, very informative.

Merry christmas!!!


----------



## KathleenDelaney

*le marche*



maleena said:


> After speaking to a woman who hires english speaking people in Italy, she has convinced me that it will be very hard to find work in Florence because there are many English speaking people there already.
> She suggested I think about Le Marche instead.
> Can anyone second this?
> Are my husband and I likely to find it a bit easier in Le Marche?
> If so, where should we look at living, keeping in mind that we also need to put our children into a school (public).
> This lady told me it should be a little cheaper to live in Le Marche than it is in Florence.
> As I have mentioned in other posts we are open to where we go but no further south than Rome and I am sure Abruzzo is lovely, but we are going to be cautious at the moment. We will definitely visit though.


Le Marche is a wonderful place, nature is beautiful and it is actually true that is a bit the same as Tuscany but much cheaper. It has the same characteristics: lovely countryside with nice houses, excellent food, good people, not much crime, and the wonderful beach in the Conero. The other side of the coin is that Marche are a bit provincial, especially in the southern part and there are not many cultural activities. Macerata though is a nice small town and has been evaluated as the 4th best place to live in Italy this year.
Good Luck if you decide to live in Le Marche.


----------



## maleena

KathleenDelaney said:


> Le Marche is a wonderful place, nature is beautiful and it is actually true that is a bit the same as Tuscany but much cheaper. It has the same characteristics: lovely countryside with nice houses, excellent food, good people, not much crime, and the wonderful beach in the Conero. The other side of the coin is that Marche are a bit provincial, especially in the southern part and there are not many cultural activities. Macerata though is a nice small town and has been evaluated as the 4th best place to live in Italy this year.
> Good Luck if you decide to live in Le Marche.


Thank you everyone for all the info, We will definitely make a trip to Le Marche. But I have been told by a very loving husband to stick to our original plans and not to worry about it. I have also been in touch with the American Womens Assoc of Florence and they have been extremely helpful with info for schools and things for children. I must see if I can find an Australian Assoc of Italy, if not I may just have to start up my own.
Happy New Year to you all have a safe holiday.:clap2:


----------

